# Purple Belt Techniques Are Up!!! - Casa De Kenpo -



## Casa De Kenpo (May 21, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Purples are being put up right now! I thank everybody for their support, it's been overwhelming! Please check out the You Tube channel:

www.youtube.com/casadekenpo

And our Myspace:

www.mypsace.com/casadekenpo

Enjoy the vids everybody![/FONT]


----------



## seninoniwashi (May 27, 2008)

These videos are awesome! Big time kudos to you guys. I've only made it through a few of them so far and the quality of what's in the videos is nice and easy to follow. Thanks guys!


----------



## Casa De Kenpo (May 28, 2008)

seninoniwashi said:


> These videos are awesome! Big time kudos to you guys. I've only made it through a few of them so far and the quality of what's in the videos is nice and easy to follow. Thanks guys!



Hey, thank you!  Keep watching as Blue Belt techniques should be up soon!  

Cliff


----------



## Love to Learn (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi,

I just want you to know that Ive watched all your purple belt videos and they are great!

Im going for my purple belt v. soon and these videos are really helpful with remembering my techniques, I watch them on nights I dont train to keep my mind going 

Great Job guys, keep up the good work!!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats!


----------

